# Custom Work



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

About 2 1/2 years ago I wanted to get some work done on my old Colt. I added up the custom work and realized I could get a new gun for what I wanted. 
I bought a Kimber CDPII Pro. MISTAKE. Man that gun was a POS. The only good thing to come of it is I can clear a jam like nobodys business.
I am going to try again. My gun is going into the shop this week. Here is a photo of the old girl before. pretty basic Combat Commander made in the early 80s. I am trying to make a refined carry gun out of her. I will post the new photos when it is complete.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Where's the picture Bill?????


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I had to chase it down. Its there now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Who did you send it off to do the work? Some of these guys can do wonders with them and make them shoot better than ever. Good luck.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Who did you send it off to do the work? Some of these guys can do wonders with them and make them shoot better than ever. Good luck.


I am sending it to Robar. They are just down the street here in Phoenix. I am going to have the Rogard finish applied per my previous posts about rusting guns.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

*timeline*

I droped the gun off on Tuesday 082807. The projected timeline is three weeks which should put in my hands on the 10th. Its going to be a long 3 weeks. It would be nice to get it by the 7th as I have a big shoot with friends that weekend.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, my apprentice, you know my mantra: sights you can see, a trigger you can use, and a dehorning job. I have really come to prefer guns that are usable right out of the box. But if a custom pistol makes you happy, go for it. Remember that it's just a gun, and don't expect miracles from the custom work.

It's still a 1911, so keep up your practice on clearing stoppages. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

*Got the bill*

Well, the bill is in for Bill. The custom features are going to cost right at $800.00. OUCH!! and one more ! I was expecting as much. I may have a during photo to post in a week or so.

I guess the good news is I can allways get that money back if I sell the gun, right? Guys? Hellooo... Why are you laughing?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Well, the bill is in for Bill. The custom features are going to cost right at $800.00. OUCH!! and one more ! I was expecting as much. I may have a during photo to post in a week or so.
> 
> I guess the good news is I can allways get that money back if I sell the gun, right? Guys? Hellooo... Why are you laughing?


Colt Commander bought twenty years ago: $500
Bunch of custom work by Robar: $800
100 rounds of .45 ammo: $50
Skill at clearing malfunctions: Priceless


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Colt Commander bought twenty years ago: $500
> Bunch of custom work by Robar: $800
> 100 rounds of .45 ammo: $50
> Skill at clearing malfunctions: Priceless


:anim_lol::anim_lol:ROTFLMAO!:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm interested it how it turns out. I bought a 1991A1 a long time ago thru the NRA certified instructor program. I think it was $307 or something. It's been sitting in my safe still in the original wrapper.

Funny thing was, I had my NRA certified buddy fill out the order form. We got 5 (the max), and UPS delivered them to my house and left the box outside, just leaning up against the house. 

This was before adult signatures were required...


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

This is my daily carry. It started life as a stock combat commander. I cut in an Ed Brown Memory Grove Bevertail, replaced the trigger with a Wilson, replaced all other ignition parts with Cylinder and Slide Tactical parts, replaced the full length guide rod with GI length rod and Plug and replaced the safety with an Ed Brown extended. All work performed by me.

After I was satisfied with how it functioned and assured it shot to point of aim I sent the slide to Novak's for a Wide Notch rear nite sight and standard front nite sight.

Grips are NAVIDREX thin panels...

This gun replaced a Kimber CDP ProII that functioned flawlessly for 5 years and is now carried by my son. I switched because I wanted an all steels gun for reduced recoil due to an arthritic thumb...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

CoastieN70 said:


> replaced the full length guide rod with GI length rod and Plug


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, sanity prevails.


----------

